# the new guy.



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

hello everyone, im max, 20, from norwich, just bought my first audi tt, its a black 1.8 turbo 225, and the first day of ownership has been fantastic! i thought it only right i sign on, and say hello! cheers.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome tothe forum. 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Good to see ya!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOCwww.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello there..  and welcome


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

from one newbie to another - welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

